# romp in the leaves.



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Whimsy love running around in the leaves... we better have fun now before the snow falls and it gets too bitter cold to be outside.. brrr.( I know..I throw like a girl! lol )


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Beautiful as always!


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Oreo loves to pee on the piles of leaves people leave out when we go on walks


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Too cute!!! Love how she flys off the porch; she is a ball of energy!! love the hair in the wind. This is a real nice mid-day video.. makes me want to go play with my guys but instead i have to go to work …


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I love this time of year, but Whimsy and I miss all my flowers.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Cute!  btw beautiful yard


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Whimsy looks so sweet in that pile of leaves.
Surely she wasn't helping out with the fall clean-up? Just looking cute.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Pretty pretty Whimsy, and you are so nice to let her go out and romp with her beautiful coat. I combed Tim out today he was full of leaf pieces. I love this time of year too but not the leaves on the ground so much. Mae won't know what to do when they're gone she loves playing with them.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

She is so pretty… even running in the leaves!


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

Love the flowing hair when she runs - she's a beautiful girl. Makes me miss the uK seasons a bit - autumn is my favourite time of year.


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

LOVE IT!!!
And the picture you posted is ADORABLE. That's one happy dog


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Whimsy always looks gorgeous, whether she posing or playing. She has such a beautiful coat. Glad she gets to play like a dog.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

sandypaws said:


> Whimsy always looks gorgeous, whether she posing or playing. She has such a beautiful coat. Glad she gets to play like a dog.


hahaha..Yes I do let her play outside with me and even get dirty believe it or not! LOL ( but not too dirty)


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwwww, love this!!!!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

That is such a nice picture and I love the border.


----------



## izzy's mom (Apr 5, 2013)

Whimsy is beautiful. I love seeing the pictures that you post of her.


----------



## paul59539 (Nov 6, 2013)

so adorable, love it...:kiss:


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

It's lovely to watch a moving Whimsy, she's so pretty, and the still photo is lovely too. I wish I knew how to put a movie onto YouTube, any advice anyone?? (not wishing to hijack this thread, of COURSE!!)


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Lalla said:


> It's lovely to watch a moving Whimsy, she's so pretty, and the still photo is lovely too. I wish I knew how to put a movie onto YouTube, any advice anyone?? (not wishing to hijack this thread, of COURSE!!)


thanks for the compliments!

I didn't know how to do it either , but I googled " how to post a video on youtube "and it took me to a tutorial that show me how.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

whimsy said:


> thanks for the compliments!
> 
> I didn't know how to do it either , but I googled " how to post a video on youtube "and it took me to a tutorial that show me how.


Oh, Whimsy, forgive me posting a not entirely relevant film, but following your kind advice I think I might have actually managed to download a YouTube video!! I hope!! And it is a romp, if not in the leaves&#8230;!






obviously haven't yet cracked how to make it come up as an instant link window, but if you click on the url it seems to work! Yippee!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Lalla said:


> Oh, Whimsy, forgive me posting a not entirely relevant film, but following your kind advice I think I might have actually managed to download a YouTube video!! I hope!! And it is a romp, if not in the leaves&#8230;!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good video, Lalla. They look like great friends and pretty matched in size, not to mention that they seem to be having a ball together. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks, Mary, for the kind comments; it was only taken on my iPhone, so not your world class Oscar winner, but gives a nice impression of two happy dogs, I hope.


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

Very cute - hadn't realised that Tycho has such lovely colouring.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Lalla - What a great video; your dogs are ADORABLE and Cuba is certainly full of energy! :whoo:
-Jeanne-


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Cute video, my two play like that a lot, except my little drama queen lets out a squeal when Tim get too rough.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Someone else will have to post some more romps (in leaves or otherwise) so that I don't feel hugely guilty of hijacking this thread! Meantime…thank you for sweet comments, and Whimsy, for your indulgence. Yes, Tychy does have pretty colouring, Ruthiec; Cotons are more or less always white with, sometimes, fifty or so shades of grey, and sometimes a bit of what is elegantly described as 'champagne'; he's got greyish ears and champagne sections. His coat is SO different from Cuba's and much harder to groom, it's so much thicker and not remotely silky, hence the breed name - apparently there exists no other dog with quite this odd coat; the blowing coat phase was memorably hideous with both him and Pamba, my first Coton. So far Cuba has been a dream to groom, but I'm whispering that for fear of tempting fate! When they play Cuba is totally silent and Tycho usually keeps up a sort of running grunting and puffing commentary although he doesn't seem to be doing it on this video. They are the Best Friends. In fact, they are doing take two of the video, at my feet, as I write.


----------

